# Chip recommendations?



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

I know I wrote something similar in the body of one of my posts, but...I'm ready to upgrade the ecu in my 200 20v. I'm still torn between which aftermarket chip to go with.
SJMAutotechnik offers a stage I chip good up to 265hp for $475. They are a reliable source for oem and technical info.
Intended Acceleration offers several chips (specified as stage III and III+, I believe it comes with wastegate spring as well, offering 268 & 277hp, respectively) for around $895.
2Bennett offers a ton of stuff for a whole lot of $$$...
So, who's had any luck with these suppliers? I may go with either of the first two, as someone recommended SJM to me already. Reliability is key for this car. Cheers,
Marshall


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Chip recommendations? (200TeeCue)*

For 280hp and 300ft/lb torque go to the Audiworld Original S-car forum and ask for Mihnea. He has a chip for the 3B engine for only 300 dollars. he's from belgium and he's kinda slow when it comes to responding to emails but i've heard great things about his chips.


----------

